# Sicilian Biscotti Recipe



## Theresa Lipe (Nov 1, 2002)

Since I had so many gracious responses on my pizza crust I want to share this recipe also. 
5 1/2 cup flour
6 eggs, beaten
2 cups sugar
4 1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1 cup pecans or almonds
1 cup of candied citron fruit (optional)
2 teaspoons vanilla or almond extract or orange, lemon,coffee(your choice)
1 cup of vegetable oil
1 cup chopped dates or figs or raisins (your choice)

Preheat oven to 350-375. Cream sugar and oil. Add eggs and flavoring. fold in nuts and fruit. Sift flour with baking powder and add to creamed mixture. Mix well. Grease and flur chookie sheets. With hands, make three long loaves (about 1 inch thick and 2 inches wide) on each sheet, allowing room between loaves. Bake loves until slightly brown, about 15 minutes. Remove from oven. While still warm, cut slices about one-half inch thick. Place slices on cookie sheets, and return to oven until tops are slightly brown. Do not broil them. If you want anise biscotti -use the pecans or almonds, about 1 tablespoon of anise seeds, and anise extract or a few drops of oil. You can use the basic recipe to make all kinds. Even substitute the 1/2 cup of flour for 1/2 cup of cocoa, add some instant coffee, chocolate chips(white chocolate is awesome) and you have chocolate mocha biscotti. A platter of lemon and orange biscotti for EAster is just ,well joyful. Enjoy all! Terry


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Terry! This looks good


----------

